# Things You Can Answer?



## rckclmb124 (Nov 28, 2009)

What are things you can answer? For instance, you can answer a question. But is there anything else?

Is a riddle something you can answer?
Is a proposition something you can answer?

What do you think.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 28, 2009)

Is a question something you can answer?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 28, 2009)

Is a useless thread something you can answer?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Work out your own crosswords.


----------



## Crazycuber (Nov 28, 2009)

Is a weird cuber something you can answer lol

[New record for me on 3x3: 26.54 seconds!]


----------



## TioMario (Nov 28, 2009)

Is THIS something you can answer?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Is THIS something you can answer?



+1.

"Morning."
"MORNING!"
"What you got, then?"
"Well, there's egg and bacon;
uh, egg, sausage, and bacon;
egg and spam;
egg, bacon, and spam;
egg, bacon, sausage, and spam;
spam, bacon, sausage, and spam;
spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon, and spam;
spam, spam, spam, egg, and spam;
spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam, and spam;
or lobster thermidor aux crevettes with mornay sauce garnished with truffle pate, brandy, and a fried egg on top, and spam."

Just, yes.


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2009)

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam SPAMMITY SPAM! Wonderful spam!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

"SHUT UP! SHUUUUT UUUP! SHUT UP! SHUT UP!
CAN'T HAVE EGG, BACON, SPAM AND SAUSAGE WITHOUT THE SPAM."
"Why not?"
"AUUAAUUAUUHHHRFGH IT WOULDN'T BE EGG, BACON, SPAM AND SAUSAGE, WOULD IT?"
"I DON'T LIKE SPAM!"
"Alright, don't make a fuss dear, I'll 'ave your spam - I love it! I'm 'avin' spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, and spam!"
*vikings start singing*
"BAKED BEANS ARE OFF!"
"Can I 'ave spam instead?"
"YOU MEAN SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM?"
"Yes."
"EUUHGGGH!"


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

WHOS YO DADDAY?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

As a philosophy textbook once asked me:
_What colour is Thursday?_
_How much does purple weight?_


----------



## Nuceria (Nov 29, 2009)

Thursday is maroon, and purple is rather heavy, compared to the other colors


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

btw you can answer a phone. idk how that could be missed.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> btw you can answer a phone. idk how that could be missed.



Or the door.

Off-topic: What's with those awesome Pokémon avatars?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > btw you can answer a phone. idk how that could be missed.
> ...



You just got Pokéowned.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > btw you can answer a phone. idk how that could be missed.
> ...



I GOTTA CATCH EM ALL!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck, I had only caught 74 of the first 151 on Fire Red, less on Red/Blue. Then after Mewtwo, the game got boring since I need to participate in a "Nintendo Event" or something to get to the last two islands. (or cheat using gameshark)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Good luck, I had only caught 74 of the first 151 on Fire Red, less on Red/Blue. Then after Mewtwo, the game got boring since I need to participate in a "Nintendo Event" or something to get to the last two islands. (or cheat using gameshark)



Technically Mew doesn't exist in the first generation games (technically) so really it's only 150.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Missingno!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Missingno!!!



Is that HP bar edited at all? I prefer the L0 Missingno myself.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope, gameshark.
Mine was like that too.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

i did it without gameshark on yellow for gb. idk how, it was a long time ago.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> i did it without gameshark on yellow for gb. idk how, it was a long time ago.



It's really easy. Same with Mew. Actually, I think you can get all 151 Pokemon using the Mew glitch.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 30, 2009)

There are also pokemon like Glitch Charizard, and others with names I can't remember.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> There are also pokemon like Glitch Charizard, and others with names I can't remember.



All of these are obtainable without any cheating device.

R/B (Y)
'M (3TrainerPoké)
Missingno. (Missingno.)
A (4 4)
a (44Hy)
Chiisai-u (♀)
.4 (pPkMnp)
h POKé (Z4)
PokéWTrainer (X ゥ- xゥ,)
PkMn (4. .)
LM4 (7g)
p T (Glitchy Charizard)
PC4SH (CA)
4B 8 4 8 (B)
PkMnaPkMnfPkMnk (D8)
Glitchy Nidorino (ゥゥ♂)
Charizard 'M (Q)


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm assuming you need the Mew Glitch though?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I'm assuming you need the Mew Glitch though?



Nope. Tonnes of different ways of getting the glitch Pokemon. http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Glitch_Pok%C3%A9mon


----------

